# Having trouble changing file to rw



## gimchess (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello! I just download FreeBSD for the first time-  has been a breeze thanks to your handbook.

I have had one issue trying to add a user to  the wheel group though. When I typed in `nano /etc/group` I got the message  at the bottom of the nano editor  [file 'etc/group' is unwritable]

So I googled how to change the status of the file and tried this `sudo chmod a+rw /etc/group`
...and got this message "
	
	



```
chmod: /etc/group: Read only file system
```

I'm confused


----------



## gimchess (Jul 8, 2020)

nvm Never mind, fixed with `mount -u -o rw /`


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2020)

You will only get a read-only root filesystem if you boot to single user mode. Why are you booting  to single user mode?  Are you having boot problems?  If  not, let the system boot normally to multi-user mode.

Also, never edit /etc/group or /etc/passwd directly. Use pw(8) to modify users and/or groups.  To add a user to the wheel group: `pw groupmod wheel -m  <username>`


----------



## gimchess (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks, I was booting into single-user mode because when I entered multi-user I instantly got booted into my GUI (kde plasma) under my non-wheel user.  I didn't  know how to access my "root" user while in my GUI to edit my user groups so I booted into single user mode.

(I'm figuring  this out as I go along, sorry)


----------



## Jose (Jul 8, 2020)

gimchess said:


> (I'm figuring  this out as I go along, sorry)


No worries. Have a look at su(1).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2020)

Jose said:


> No worries. Have a look at su(1).


That presents a bit of a chicken and egg problem. You need to be in the wheel group to be able to su(1).



gimchess said:


> I was booting into single-user mode because when I entered multi-user I instantly got booted into my GUI (kde plasma) under my non-wheel user.


Most of the time you can  use CTRL-ALT-F2 to F7 to switch to a virtual console when X is running. You can switch back to X  with ALT-F9.


----------



## Jose (Jul 9, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That presents a bit of a chicken and egg problem. You need to be in the wheel group to be able to su(1).


I was replying to:


gimchess said:


> ...I didn't  know how to access my "root" user while in my GUI to edit my user groups so I booted into single user mode.


Bad selective quoting on my part.


----------

